# Harborside Resort at Atlantis-Bahamas-Oct. 19-26-two bedroom



## NTHC (Sep 22, 2014)

$700


Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaH (Sep 22, 2014)

Wish I could take it but the damn job gets in the way...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 22, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Wish I could take it but the damn job gets in the way...



I wish I could take it as well, that is such a sweet deal


----------



## cxr (Sep 22, 2014)

AAARGH been looking for a harborside reasonable rental all summer...... now we have a cruise booked for this week. a day late a dollar short


----------



## NTHC (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been rented.

Lucky Tugger. 

I never find these for my own family when we are able to go 

Thanks,
Cindy


----------

